# TMC V2 Pro reg and UP atomizer



## Vyncenze (6 Apr 2011)

Hi.

I've bought this reg:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-v2-pressure-regulator-pro-with-solenoid-valve-p-3702.html

It looks pretty well built, but there is nothing in the instructions about being able to alter the working pressure.

Now, I have also ordered one of the UP atomizers from eBay as recommended by many on this forum. There seems to be an issue with them that a fairly high pressure (1.7 bar?) is needed to operate them?

Does anyone have any experience with this reg/atomizer combo, or alternatively does anyone know what the working pressure is on the TMC reg or whether there is a non-documented way to adjust it?

Don't have my FE or atomizer yet so I can't just plug it in and test...

Thanks very much

Joe


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2011)

One of the gauges measures the pressure to the tubing so you just open that until you get 1.7-2 bar


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Apr 2011)

if its like the TMC ive got then you dont have a gauge to alter the outlet pressure as its fixed at a factory set level.  Cant comment on whether it will work sorry as I dont own an UP yet


----------



## soad_x83 (7 Apr 2011)

I'm in the same situation as you, I've got the TMC v2 pro and am waiting on delivery on the UP atomiser. My reg runs about 1.75 pressure bar (with Aquagro power diffuser 500) so I figured I would be ok but if you do find out how to adjust working pressure I'd be interested.


----------



## Vyncenze (7 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the info soad - looks like it will be a close run thing.


----------



## Vyncenze (14 Apr 2011)

Answering my own question, have attached my reg today to my FE, and the working pressure is about 2.2ish, so I imagine it should be fine with the atomizer (which hasn't arrived yet).

Cheers


----------



## George Farmer (14 Apr 2011)

I am using this reg with an UP diffuser on my 240 litre, and it works great.


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2011)

I wouldn't worry to much about the reg not giving enough pressure, once the atomiser is attached if the pressure behind it isn't enough it'll just build up until it is 

I really don't think you'll have a problem 

Sam


----------

